# Baby update



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

So the three babies are doing EXCELLENT! There is to females and a male, the boy, named Jude, is a dumbo and so is one of the females. The dumbo girl is named Thistle and her sister is named Ruby, her ears are normal. Here's some pictures of the trio!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Those are some healthy-sized babies 
I can't wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

They're very healthy, not one is underweight! Lilly, the mum, is a tad underweight though, what would you recommend to try to boost her weight? I've seen the same thing happen to my dogs that have had pups, normally we give the dog some dog food soaked in puppy formula. I've been giving her boiled and scrambled eggs, a little bit of wet dog food every now and then and a nightly salad.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I was recommended to give my rat a second water bottle filled with puppy milk


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Alright, I'll definitely do that, thanks!


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

my jude!!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

cassieb said:


> my jude!!


Yes! Your Jude!


----------

